# Hmm



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Any explanation as to why my Choc x Choc breedings are producing 100% black litters? :?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Your chocolates aren't chocolate, or at least one of them isn't.....Perhaps one of them is a c-diluted black? Do you have photos?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If it looks like milk chocolate instead of dark chocolate (yum...) it's likely to be what Stina said, i.e. mock chocolate. Or if it looks darker than dark chocolate it could be sepia, which may be the same thing Stina said.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

They are the mice pictured first in this thread ... viewtopic.php?f=21&t=8603 ...

I'd be surprised because they did come from a show home and were bought as show line chocs :|

I've recently tried a different, unrelated male to some doe's so i guess maybe just see what happens then...


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

hmmm i take it these originally came from me?

well lets look at the problem from a different perspective.

they are not blacks.

I have had this once (and a very knowledgable fancier saw them, he said they wern't blacks. might appear to be, but compare them to a show black.)


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm not sure who they came from, its just what i was told, these were bought at the Midland show by someone who got bored of them after a couple of weeks and gave them to me.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

they are from my stock.

these 'blacks' are very useful. breed them to the lighter chocs to darken them.

I know they look like blacks, but genetically they are not and if you compare to a really good black, it's obvious.

The aim with show chocs is to get that colour like dark chocolate (a very difficult feat i may add).

nice to see them being bred on tho.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

look at this page

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/chocolate.html

it may help explain better than i can.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you, yes i know what you mean now. I'm very happy to have them, they are wonderful looking mice and i adore the colour. Its a shame that they won't reproduce it together. But i am as you suggested breeding them to my lighter chocs, hopefully they will swap some traits. The aim is to achieve the colour from these and the bigger ear from the lighter ones as they already have a wonderful large build and nice tails


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I suppose that even with fine show stock you get hues that fall on one side or the other of 'correct'.

BTW I'll be right over (glub..) to get my red eyed orange mousie.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Well putting my younger male with the girlies seems to have worked 

anyone for some chocolate?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

good lookin' bubs! *kootchie*


----------

